# Female black bar endlers



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in some black bar endlers. I’m starting to get way to many and will soon have to thin the herd.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Do you know if these are N class (aka pure bred)?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Harry Muscle said:


> Do you know if these are N class (aka pure bred)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Most of them are pregnant too !


----------



## tnm19.12 (Feb 23, 2018)

Where are you located would love a few for my new planted it is just about cycled


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

tnm19.12 said:


> Where are you located would love a few for my new planted it is just about cycled


I'm in Newmarket


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Weekend bump


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Weekday bump.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

They are free to a good home


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Going to give them to a lfs soon. Last chance


----------



## tnm19.12 (Feb 23, 2018)

Id be more than happy to take them if you werent so far


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Last call for free black bar endler females


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bump......


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nobody wants free fish?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Too the top


----------



## mixtaplix (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm the same. Would in a heartbeat if you weren't 2 hours away....bummer.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

hi do you still have the endlers
Tiberio


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

tf_fish said:


> hi do you still have the endlers
> Tiberio


Yes I do


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Still have lots


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

Just parked a bunch of fancy guppies back at Big Al's, where they came from  I have room to take some endlers off your hands if you still have extras...


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Black Pearl said:


> Just parked a bunch of fancy guppies back at Big Al's, where they came from  I have room to take some endlers off your hands if you still have extras...


Yes I still have some female endlers


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

You have exceeded your limit for messages


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Black Pearl said:


> You have exceeded your limit for messages


Just cleared it


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Aceman21 said:


> Just cleared it


I'm too late, right?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

JohnyBGood said:


> I'm too late, right?


Yes, sorry they are all gone


----------

